# GTA IV Traffic + Ped Mod 0.1b



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I need some Guinea Pigs to test a GTA IV mod for me.

Requirements - A killer system

What does this mod do?
Increases people on the streets in some areas by more than *2000%*
Increases traffic on the streets in some areas by more than *120%*
Increases DrawDistance 
Increases LOD on Cars and Peds. 

Most of the game during full traffic and full peds i was getting around 24-32fps so good luck.

Also try driving of the freeways (MotorWays) during rush hour you'll get nowhere. :laugh::laugh:

EDIT: Look in the pic ive even pulled over to answer my phone :grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Holy jeez, that looks insane, bet people'll have fun with that for sure. I know you said 'a killer system' but GTA4 already needs high specs, and if your system is barely hanging on, there's not much hope for finding testers without a Fermi or something similar.

I do believe I have some friends who play GTA4 and will ask them though.

P.s. Make some San Andreas mods, I'd love for some of those.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

This sounds awesome but I only have the 360 version.

I wish there was a way to port this over, you would get loads of downloads due to most of the GTA IV games being console variations...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd even doubt the X360 could handle this. The PS3, however, has far more core processors and would probably handle it well.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

5NIPER_WOLF said:


> I'd even doubt the X360 could handle this. The PS3, however, has far more core processors and would probably handle it well.


i doubt if the graphics engine could render it all on ps3 :grin:

i think my ps3 would just stand up, walk to the nearest door and :wave:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

He got you there 5NIPEH xD

They may have loads of processing power (and it cost more because of it), but the GPU is about the same standard as the 360 so ...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Not true at all. The PS3 is superior in all respects. I remember playing Bad Company 2 on the 360, terrible AA levels, even FPS drops - I then played it on PS3 and there was none of that.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey 5NIPER,

Look at this thread for the CPU comparison at least.

I play Bad Company 2 on my Xbox 360, and I notice no difference than playing it on the PS3.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

I suggest that this thread either be returned back to the original topic or closed (by mod or by everyone not posting).

The topic has strayed way off, it can however be carried on in a new thread in the Gaming Discussion part of this Section if you wish 

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## lting77 (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks OP for this!! 

was looking for a pedestrian density mod to use with the contagion mod along w/ zombocalypse skins 

YouTube - GTA IV Blood & Snow : Zombocalypse with Contagium
YouTube - GTA IV Contagium: Zombie Outbreak in Liberty City v1.1b mod by Molotov

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=464523
http://contagium.altervista.org/

enjoy!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

By the way I tried this out and I like it but one thing I want to see is a major increase of air and water traffic as well.


----------



## bangalorerohan (Sep 17, 2011)

Tried this now! I love it! Was looking for something like this!


----------

